# more yum yums tulip poplar, osage



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey all heres some tulip poplar I got out of a creek bed at my buddies farm as well as some osage. more pictures to follow as things get all planed out. My thinking is this at the moment: There is no doubt that drying is necessary for all these pieces. But I want to do more than just cut slabs and plane so the thought is to create a holder for the pieces. One third of all the pieces will get a holder. Not sure of proper nomenclature but as your regular table would have legs that attach somewhere into the piece the stuff I would like to make would not have legs that go INTO but legs that attach to U shaped holders where the piece can set, be used, dry, go through all the mutations it needs to and exist for decorative functional purposes at the same time as it dries into its final form. In this way I can decorate the house and dry my wood at the same time. I can give out loner pieces to a friends family and so forth and go collect in a year or so...now all I need is a good ol band saw... thoughts critiques and epiphanies are always welcome!!!!
Bond


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Those are NICE slabs. Are they freelanced chainsawed or with a ChainSawMill ???

Drying:thumbdown::blink: brings on a whole new ballgame. IF you were going to use this outdoors as rough rustic than the drying is still questionable as to the process, BUT AS A WHOLE and I personally feel Drying should be done prior to using. There's many factors for drying first and not as a in use/while drying piece.

1) BUGS:blink::furious: them creepy crawly things that enter the bark ASAP that you DON'T want in your or anyone elses house. I personally am old fashion and like the Air Dry techniques BUT with our MC controlled housing it's impossible to dry down that far AND a FINAL BUG KILNING is still BEST:thumbsup:!!!! 

2) SMELL. Some woods have a wonderful aroma BUT others smell like Cat Poop while drying:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:.

3) The thicker/wider slabs ARE going to move quite a bit and possibly quicker than wanted (for boards best interest). Interior MC's would pull MC down too fast and cause excessive checking and cracks (above normal)

4) your adding moisture and some acid molecules( don't know correct term) into home from the drying process that could damage contents in home.

"Daren" has a great kiln plan for sale that works great:thumbsup::yes:, but it's still best to AD some first.

I'm sure others will add more to my list.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the info Tim it was very helpful. It's a strange thing this whole process, definitely requires a ton of patience to be sure which is something Im not generally accustom to. But It's worth it, I would imagine, to wait it out, learn as much as possible in the mean time and get some truely stellar results in the end. These slabs were done with just me and my chainsaw. When I was first getting started with all of this I didnt know which way I wanted to go (chainsaw carving or slabbing) so I went with a mid size. Had I known how much I was going to love slabbing I would have saved and gone with something bigger. That said the ms 250 and an electric hand planer seem to do fine(for now), just a lil extra work is all! When the tulip poplar was still rough I was kind of bummed but after planing for an hour or so I was just blown away by how pretty it all became. was not able to getting around to planing the osage but am definitely looking forward to it. Ive worked with it before carving bowls and love coming out of the workshop looking like king midas. I dont get why people dont use it more often. I know its incredibly hard hard stuff and prone to cracking but I havent seen a color quite like that in ANY tree. I'll have to pm daren about those kiln specs. Seems like thats a process needs to happen asap. Thanks again for the help tim, 
Bond


----------

